# Hand Dipping Candle Question



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was considering getting a vat from better bee and would like to dip candles. 

Anyone use this? How many pounds of wax does it hold? 

Anyone use the contraption to dip multiple pairs?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, I believe someone mentioned using it with success on a prevoius post I also saw a stainless vat at walmart for around 6 bucks that I will probably go back and buy. I looked like it was around 5 or 6" dia and maybe 7 or 8" tall. I though it might be an inexpensive way to give it a try.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Chef
If you want to save on your budget look at the design ot the multi dipper and make your own, You can use pop cycle sticks or hardware store metal to make it.

I took a taper mold and poured candles then I hand dipped the candles a few times to give the same look. Doing this you don't have the 2 candles on a common wick though.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

You could just wick them all together, I think that's a great way to get the hand dipped look "much faster"!!


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

That vat at betterbee is a good cheap dipping vat. All it is is a galvanized sheet metal pipe (approx. 8 inch dia. by 14 inches tall) you can get at menards with a flat sheet metal bottom silver soldered to one end of the pipe. It is slow to get all the wax to melt if you use a 8 qt. stock pot like I use, but it works. Just guessing but I would guess it holds 12 to 15 pounds of wax to fill and you can get 12 inch tapers out of this unit.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So, 12 to 15 pounds of wax.... how many candles will that make? I know this will depend on how thick they are but I am trying to get a rough idea. 

What do you all charge for your dipped candles? 

The problem is is that I sold all my wax (kinda stupid idea) and would have to buy wax for someone.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

12 to 15 pounds of wax to charge the vessel. If you want to make candles then you need to keep adding to the charge. one candle 12 inches long and 3/4 inch at the base is approx 3 oz. or 17 to 18 oz. per the six candle frame. We charge approx. $1 per oz. finished product. Our 10 inch taper pair sells all day for $5 per pair.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am trying to figure out how much wax I will need. I sold all my wax in August (stupid me). I have a friend who sells it for $4 a pound. 

Any thoughts? 

I know it will depend on how many I dip but I need to start somewhere.


----------



## Gale Farquhar (Apr 24, 2007)

I bought the very same dipping vat & the dipping frame (a.k.a. your "contraption") advertised in Better Bee from another company at a lower price (www.spiritcraft.net). I cannot speak to the holding/cooling rack offered by BB for sale but it is absolutely necessary to have a holding/cooling rack to make tapers if you use this dipping frame contraption (I didn’t buy the rack only because a farmer buddy welded one together for me). 

The vat & frame did not come with instructions, so I’ll offer you my observations and experience.

The vat is 15" tall and 6" in diameter and holds about 10 pounds of wax. If you buy one vat, you may want to consider buying a second one to accelerate the taper-making process or to have hot wax for recharging the 1st vat. I use the vats inside a hot water tank/pot over top an electric source of heat since wax is very combustible over an open flame. Inside the vat, the heat of the wax at the bottom is higher than at the top so dip fast - a quick in and out - or the bottoms of the tapers will melt away. Generally speaking: 1 lb of wax = 2 cups; approximately 3 lbs of wax makes eighteen (18) 12" tapers; and there are two standard sizes for a taper base - diameters of either 7/8 or 1 inch. I always prepare more wax than I’ll need because taper-making requires a lot of wax (Also, taper-making can be a messy business so spread a canvas tarp or plastic sheet on the floor of the honey house or the kitchen laboratory). The very bottom of the vat is where whatever wasn’t cleaned out of the wax will collect; so don’t dip your frame all the way to the bottom of the vat or the debris will be stirred up.

The dipping frame contraption makes 3 pairs of tapers (total of 6 tapers). It is adjustable; you can make tapers from 2" tall to 13-1/2" tall. A pair of 13-1/2" tall tapers with a 1" diameter base uses from 9.7oz to 10.10 oz of wax. I found it requires 30 - 35 dips to make a taper having the respective base sizes, above, with a cooling time of 3 -5 minutes between each dip. I like the dipping frame but believe it has an inherent flaw to it, albeit easily corrected with a grinder or a file. Because the stainless steel center shaft is cylindrical, the flat bottom screw used to adjust the height of the wick/taper does not grip the shaft well at all - so I used a grinder to file a flat place in the shaft, just barely flat, at increments of one inch, in order to firmly seat the flat bottom screw onto the shaft. I use channel locks to lightly torque the screw into place. The one inch increments allow me to make tapers of varying lengths.

I use one continuous wick for all 3 pairs of tapers, making 3 cuts of that one wick when the tapers are done (to have the 3 pairs). I did buy from BB the # 2 round wick and it works very well, although it’s available from them only in lengths of 30' or 600'. I don’t pickle the wicks (for more discussion of pickling wicks, see _Beeswax_, Coggshall & Morse, page 130, 2nd printing 1995, Wicwas Press, CT), just immerse the now wick-strung dipping frame contraption into the vat until all the bubbles are gone (about 5 minutes). I let the wax-soaked wick cool completely (about 15 minutes) and then start the dipping process. Cut the bottom of the tapers off the frame while the tapers are still warm. When the tapers are completely cooled (about 24 hours) and the wick is lit, the wick curls slightly and produces a tall, sturdy flame. I do get a carbon leaf at the end of the wick but it’s very small. 

Cleanup is relatively easy: just take the frame contraption & drop it into the vat; it’ll be clean when all the wax melts off. When the frame contraption is clean, I pour the wax in the vat (through a filter) into another container (stainless steel), and wipe out the vat with a clean rag. 
Finally, beeswax tapers are a magnet for dust so I keep mine wrapped in wax paper or parchment paper. If/when a taper develops bloom, I don’t worry about it because it’s some natural phenomenon; if you don’t like that appearance, just wipe it off. 

Good luck, have fun and be patient.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Gale Farquhar said:


> ]www.spiritcraft.net[/U][/COLOR][/URL]).
> 
> 
> The link doesn't work. I did a search for them and could not find them with a search engine. Do you have a current link?
> Thanks


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I think Gale left the letter 's' off at the end of spiritcraft. Try this one:

http://www.spiritcrafts.net/


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Dick Allen said:


> I think Gale left the letter 's' off at the end of spiritcraft. Try this one:
> 
> http://www.spiritcrafts.net/


It worked
Thanks


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what kind of wick will I need?


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> what kind of wick will I need?


I have used the 2/0 wicks with great results on 3/4 inch tapers


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

a 3/4inch taper.. does that mean how thick it is?


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> a 3/4inch taper.. does that mean how thick it is?


Yes, it refers to the candle holder diameter. Most holders have a 3/4 inch cup, some church holders are 7/8 inch. Some other decortive centerpieces use 1/2 and 5/8 inch.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

how do you know when to stop dipping?


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> how do you know when to stop dipping?


I have a piece of wood with a 3/4 inch notch cut in it . When the base is just a snug fit to the notch I stop dipping


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

interesting!!!


----------

